# free rod holders



## joseph_zlnsk

Giving away a free set of rod holder's. Polished mirror finish, holds 7 fishing poles, can attach to truck tool box, tool bed or even your boat. To have a chance to win you must like and share page or pictures, the more likes, the more chances you have to win. Winner will be announced febuary 10th 2013, rubber rod holder protectors are included.

Www.facebook.com/josephzielinskiweldingllc

Custom rod holder's, fishing carts, and welding and fabrication. On site welding available. 850-797-2544

10% discount to forum members


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

The two end rod holder's are angled out 15 degrees, the two centered stand straight up, and the three holders between are angled back 20 degrees, all tig welded.


----------



## beeritself

done and bump.


----------



## BananaTom

*This needs to be moved to the Forums Discount and Promotions section.*


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

This is the discounts and promotions section of the forum!


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Are you okay this morning tom


----------



## BananaTom

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Are you okay this morning tom


*Just having a little fun, sorry, did not mean to derail, just Bumpty Bump*


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Lol. No problem there. Must be giving me a hard time.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Working on some new insert type rod holder's, these are 30 degree rod holder's.much cheeper than what's available online, and members get 10% off


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

A close up


----------



## Gaff

Wow. Great craftsmanship. You should load them up with rods to show what it really looks like. Tell you what, sponsor me and I'll show them off for ya


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Lol...I'm listening.....


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

We need more likes for the FREE rod holder's


----------



## drifterfisher

Those are nice "stacks of dimes"....


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Thanks I'm always laying dimes when I weld


----------



## L Hull

Cool Stuff!


----------



## dustyflair

nice work and offer!


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Thanks, attempting to get more exposure


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Rod holders still up for grabs till febuary 9th


----------



## Gaff

Do you have access to an engraving machine? Or why not make a plate with your company and weld it to the frame? Just a thought. Either way thanks for giving the opportunity for someone to win this.


----------



## DAWGONIT

Pretty work Sir!


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Thanks, and yes gaff I figure if I give something away a few times a year mabey I can get some exposure and show my appreciation to our local fishing community.


----------



## Gaff

I am sure who ever gets these rod holders is going to tell everyone and really show them off.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

That's the plan


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

I need more like for this free set of rod holders.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

This is what a set like this look like installed. They will fit both full-size and mid size truck beds and trucks with tool boxes


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Still free. Till febuary 9th then a winner is going to be picked


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Just a few more days till the winner is announced. Like the face book page for a chance to win. Page likes are the ones that count.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Just two more days till winner is announced you still have a chance to win


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I liked the facebook page, do I have to share anything?


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

No just like the page.


----------



## lxa690

Done and bump


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I liked it and bump.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Winner announced in just a few more hours


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Gaff is the winner of the contest, thanks for app who participated. We will periodically doing contest like this through out the year, mabey a fishing cart will be the next give away. Gaff I hope you enjoy them buddy, they will be a fine accessory for your truck.


----------



## Gaff

As I mentioned, this will be the first mod I do to my new truck. Should have the new truck in a month or so. Thank you and will be sure to show it off properly.


----------

